# pumped up amazon~bratyboy style



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey everyone i just acquired a 55 gallon tank and im anxious to get started with the display.

The idea for the tank was just to do a nice setup with driftwood and rocks. Tons of plants and a few fish from the amazon in all water levels. Not going to be the case. 

i really like the idea of setting up a amazon tank that is true to the area and resembles one part perfectly. 

So....as im looking for pictures online and try to get some ideas i couldn't get much so i went to youtube and found this video but the idea of the tank is near the end at 7 min and 24 sec. fast foreword to the part. its that tank that looks like it has java ferns. but im not hooked just yet on any picture but i have a good idea of what i want. and it should almost just like the amazon.

I will keep you all updated.:clap2:


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

It's great to hear you have a tank again! It will be cool to see how it turns out. Keep us updated or DIE!!!

there is no link to the video 

-Danny


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well i looked around and i want to know what would be the interest points in each picture would be. if there is a plant you like a piece of driftwood or rock placement let me know i need all the ideas i can.
here they are i will say i really like 2 and 5 in a combination)

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

come on no one?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

22 views later and i sit here and wait as everyone replies to everyone else post. guess the family isnt that close here.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

really nice scapes i think that a driftwood scape is a "easy one".
Just put moss and ferns in the driftwood in the setp and lt i grow. few smal plantas in front and few lare plants in background and all done


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i really like the weeping moss? but i kinda want to do a few riccia rocks. i REALLY want to add a bunch of Bolbitis. java ferns will be added but i would like to get some of my lace to grow. background plants are going to be vals with dwarf sag and sag in the mid and foreground. i want a semi informal planting with maybe a few crypts and some cambomba and hyros. dont know yet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like several of them. I think you just have do go for it. You'll probably end up with something uniquely you.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Lots of our members check the forums during their regular workweek. Give it a few days, you'll get plenty of input.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You FINALLY got another tank! HOw long has it been since you tore everything down and sold it all off? Did you ever end up keeping one or did you totally take a break?

Anyway, I really like the look of the #5, but you should just start putting something together and let your own imagination take it away.

-Dave


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I always put all the plants that going to be in the driftwood before I fill all with water. Is the easy way.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like the fact that number 5 has the "tree trunk" fallen over but i like the over all feel of number two with the big "tree root trunk" thing slightly off to the right. so i will be combining them together and imitating a sunken forest of trees and grasses and ferns. wish me luck oh!!!!! and i got my neighbor coming up with a planter box so i can have some emerged growth look by the tree trunk area. when i get it together i hope every one will be impressed and i hope i will be to lol.

Dave~hey no i kept three tanks lol and now im up 7 again lol most are for raising some baby fish out and then to make a tang and malaw cichlid setups lol:rain:


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm excited for your new tank and can't wait to see more! If I knew anything about the art of aquascaping I would certainly have input hehe.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm unsure as to what you are asking.

Are you doing a biotope tank? If so, a lot of the plants you are asking about and that are in the pictures would not fit.

Also, there are quite a few biomes along the Amazon as it is a pretty big river. Some of them are nearly devoid of plant life. 

If you are talking about a representative tank as in a tank that evokes images of the amazon rainforest or other jungle area, then that would be a different thing. You might want to just start off copying one of the tanks listed to get a feel for what you can and can't grow and adjust as necessary.

Charlie


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL you are exactly where i was about six months ago. I upgraded my 55gallon to a 115gallon. I wanted to do driftwood as well..though my intent was not to focus on an Amazonian feel. Altough all my fish turned out to be from South/Central America. I wasnt going to post this but here is a pic of my set up right after planting. Sorry not a great pic, but you get the idea of my layout.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i know the plants i listed are not what the amazon has but its the fact that it will look as close as possible to it and give the feel of ferns hanging in the water and grass that was growing on the forest floors that are now submerged after the rainy season. i am quite excited to get started.


as for fish im looking into the fish i already have to save money so these will include 

3 skunk cories...3 more to come
4 culombia red and blue tetras...3 more to come
a few pigeon discus i got from an auction but they will be the last ones added since they are quite aggressive at their 2 and 3 inch sizes
8 cardinal tetras
8 marble hatchet fish possibly...tank will be open so we will see if i even thin bout it. there will be floating plants but im not sure if it will be enough to make them stay.
oh and 2 bristle nose plecos

i will be adding a small DIY co2 just to add to the low tech idea and doing 30% water changes weekly to help keep everything 0.

OH HOW I WISH I HAD MORE MONEY LOL


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i know this may sound like alot but i think with the water changes and i have fast growers and the tetras are of small size that they wont put out barley any waste im good with the stocking


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

drift wood hunting almost over i need 3 more wavy pieces and then im good to go with wiring to get them in the tank then plant!!!! ooooooo im so pumped


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Have fun Braty!  I'm staying tuned!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've never really been too sure about stocking in planted tanks. I figure you can go double the amount you'd put in a non-planted, but I'm hesitant to actually "recommend" that for various reasons.

You've got enough experience with planted tanks and fish, I trust your judgement. 

-Dave


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

dont forget to go from the bottom to the top. What color substrate? For example, if you have wood that releases alot of tannins then you might want a brighter substrate. If you have driftwood like I found which has no tannins, well i am a fan of black eco complete.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't knwo if you still want the opinion on the first question, but #2 its the driftwood, and on the last one its the empty space. I really like that last one. I'll be quiet now and continue reading.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out my 55g layout: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/63188-my-tanks.html

It has progressed more, so there will be more pictures very soon. All the plants are south american, and I have Endlers (thanks to Crownman) some accidental cherry shrimp, snails, etc. If you want to pay for postage I can send you some plants that are all S American, including a large sword.


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

Pictures!!!!!!!!
How is the setup coming along? 
opcorn:
-Danny


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well everyone i am in the process of trading a few things to get the plants i really want this tank will be low tech with anubias and java ferns and moss. some hydro and some other plants. don't know yet. i should have pics soon if not a bit later im talking with the neighbor still and coming up with sketches for the hood and stand. should be good im excited. talk to you soon!!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey everyone well i had today off and got the tank filled up and some of the java fern and the vals and sag in waiting for the driftwood to re-sink and the waiting for the rest of my plants to be shipped. i like the layout so far with the rocks, sand, and gravel


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

is anyone excited?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

got a question. do you think i could use a diy co2 setup in this tank since i have a small layer of soil down for the plants to root it or do you think it would mess with the fish? 
so after looking at the tank and coming to the realization that im going to have a tone of plants and not enough tank i think i might switch up the design of the layout or..... im going to setup a higher tech tank for some of the other plants i want lol. i hope to get pictures here soon for you guys as i know your loosing interest with this with no pics.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can do DIY if you use moderate light and plants that don't need lots of CO2. I would NOT recommend a layer of soil underneath unless you go totally El Natural. I just had to COMPLETETLY redo my tank a couple months ago for trying to mix methods.

Say, if you are up for it, you can save the pics and enter this set-up in the Tank of the Year Contest! arty: 

-Dave


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

my tank is much to far away from that lol if i did win i would just die lol.

im seeing alot of interesting things that people are doing with their tanks and im getting some new ideas so i cant say what im going to do just yet.

i did add a canister filter onto the tank and its running beautifully. im still thinking the tank will be low tech with mostly low light plants and we will see what we get. i can get ahold of the member on here about the plants im supposed to be getting so im still on hole before i get pics up.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha! I think you should enter it in the contest anyway. You can still post your progression pics here and be eligible. 

-Dave


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

considering im still waiting on a message back from this lady im getting p***** because its taking so long!!!! 

i found the pic that would win me the TOTM lol and my tank is layed out like that just need the damn plants!!!!! the people i choose to work with is beyond me!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

getting p*****!!!! waiting on an answer


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

What plants are you waiting on? Maybe I have something you need? Check out the last update on my "davemonkey's 50 gal journal" and see if anything pops out at you. I am willing to share anything I have. (Just like your signature says... )  

-Dave


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

dave i f-ing love you!!!! i will send you a pm she completly fell through and im letting everyone know about her too


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well this is a bump for my thread to let you all know i have a trade post up and i would like for you all to take a lookhttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/64558-hydor-koralia-1-2-3-aquaclear.htmlplease help me out


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well i added the discus and i also ended up with 2 haplo catfish that are just so fun to watch!!!! im thinking of moving the discus out and getting some silver angles. idk yet

anyhow im going to be adding some DIY co2 to the tank and getting the lights tomorrow from Lowes. some simple T8 4 of them at 32watts about 2.3 watts per gallon should be enough unless i want to add just one more lol that would give me 2.9 so i might go that route. 

driftwood os still being played with and i got plants on the way from a few trades so im excited to see how this tank will come out. i have 2 pics on hand from mags that i will be using to make my tank and i hope you guys really like it. btw i may have to many stem plants lol


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well everyone the plants are rolling in as we speak and im quite happy i have 2 more deals bout to come through...hope and i plan to get started on scaping i found some good pics and i hope to apply them to my tank to get me started. 

does anyone know of a cheap easy DIY co2 (compressed) setup that would work for a 55 if so please let me know.


----------

